
Show HN: Vim Haskell IDE - begriffs
https://github.com/begriffs/haskell-vim-now?hn=2
======
cuddlybacon
While it is nice to see the haskell community put some effort into this area,
is it really necessary to blow the user's current vim settings away and make
them start from scratch with your setup?

Why not make this a standardish plugin that pulls everything in and can be
added to an existing vim config. Work with non-haskell languages two so I
wouldn't want to swap back and forth between a haskell config and a non
haskell config.

------
slashnull
Thing seems to be built on top of Stack.

Nice to see the Haskell community aligning itself so fast around a package
manager/build tool created first and foremost for ease of use and convenience.

------
openfuture
This is actually perfect, I've switched to neovim anyway so treating old vim
like a haskell IDE is fine.

